# Gaggia Classic vs. Gaggia Carezza Deluxe



## papagolf

Going to step into the brave world of espresso machines and have seen good value Gaggia Classics both as second hand and new. However I have sort of fell in love with the Carezza Deluxe.

What do people think?


----------



## coffeechap

Looks nice but not as good as the classic, not close


----------



## Mrboots2u

papagolf said:


> Going to step into the brave world of espresso machines and have seen good value Gaggia Classics both as second hand and new. However I have sort of fell in love with the Carezza Deluxe.
> 
> What do people think?


Couple of people have bought the carezza on the forum recently and quickly moved on to the classic as it a better a better machine ,and can be used with a non pressurised basket . Verdict - looks nice - don't go there .


----------



## Nijntje

Agree with above, in fairness I only actually used it twice before realising (with some advice from members here) it wasn't going to cut the mustard.

It does look nice but that's as far as it goes I think! It's more plasticky than the classic and the portafilter is nasty, weird and clunky. Worst thing is it switches off after 5 minutes so never really heats up!


----------



## papagolf

Think it is a no brainer then!! Classic it is. Thanks for advice, looking forward to getting my hands on one


----------

